
Ask HN: Is starting a UI design service for nonprofits a good idea? - fairpx
I would love to design UI for nonprofit projects, thinking of a 1k -2k price range for a complete UI design service. I have experience doing it mainly for forprofit companies and startups.<p>Question is, are nonprofits able to pay up? Is it a good idea
======
maxharris
There are a few that are loaded and have designers that they are happy with.
The ones that aren't rich? There are a lot more of them and they can't pay
you.

